# Bug total de l'apple TV 2 depuis la mise à jour



## Bibabelou (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour
je possède une apple tv 2
tout à l'heure je l'allume, j'ai la proposition de mise à jour qui s'affiche, je fais ok, elle télécharge le logiciel, l'i!nstalle, redémarre, j'arrive sur la page d'acueil et là, plus moyen de faire quoi que ce soit de plus 
la télécommande ne répond plus, le boitier clignote bien, il réagit à la télécommande comme avant mais je ne peux strictement rien faire, pas moyen d'accéder aux réglages et je ne sais pas du tout comment faire un reset, j'ai bien essayé de rester appuyé sur des combinaisons de touches de la télécommande pendant plusieurs secondes mais rien, j'ai débranché et rebranché électriquement 65 fois et rien de mieux.
au démarrage j'ai le logo apple, une phrase qui me dit que le réglage de l'heure se fait automatiquement, l'écran d'accueil et c'est tout.

que faire?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## bolduran (11 Mars 2011)

Essaye de faire un mise a jour en passant par iTunes ?
en branchant directement ta boite noire sur ton ordi via un cable usb ca devrait te réinitialiser l'appletv


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Mars 2011)

merci, bonne idée, je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait passer par du mini usb et itunes
je le restaure en ce moment même, je vous tiens au courant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------

bon, ça remarche impec', merci bien!


----------



## ol78 (12 Mars 2011)

Exactement le meme problème...
Demain je cours acheter un micro usb des la première heure pour restaurer l'atv2 !


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Mars 2011)

maintenant c'est le wifi qui se coupe d'un coup comme ça sans prévenir, ça ne le faisait jamais avant et là, je dois me retaper la clé wifi systématiquement... c'est pénible ce genre de trucs...


----------



## Macrosa (12 Mars 2011)

même problème, les sélections ne se font plus à l'écran. C'est figé. Et via usb impossible de détecter l'apple TV 2 via itunes


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Mars 2011)

retaper le mot de passe wifi sur l'apple TV 8 fois en 2 jours, je pète les plombs... si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur, merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------

et maintenant restauration impossible de l'apple TV 2 via itunes... erreur 9 (???)
donc me voilà encore plus bloqué qu'auparavant...
c'est quoi ce boulot de développeur à 2 balles, merde!


----------



## Laurent Fignon (13 Mars 2011)

Aucun problème de blocage ou de perte de réseau chez moi... D'autres soucis avec les tags des séries/films, mais rien de bien méchant...

Vous êtes certain de faire tourner votre AppleTV2 avec l'OS de base, sans jailbreak ou autre rajout ?

Bon Courage !

Laurent F


----------



## Macrosa (14 Mars 2011)

et bien j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème : jumelage et désactivation du jumelage de la télécommande Apple Remote

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1555?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## elisée (2 Juillet 2011)

Merci les gars ! J'ai eu le même problème ce jour et grâce à vous, c'est vite réglé !


----------



## GilbertC (28 Août 2011)

Bibabelou a dit:


> maintenant c'est le wifi qui se coupe d'un coup comme ça sans prévenir, ça ne le faisait jamais avant et là, je dois me retaper la clé wifi systématiquement... c'est pénible ce genre de trucs...



Bonjour

Idem, pénible de retaper la clé. Est ce le passage à Lion ??

Tout idée bienvenue


----------

